# New to DCC looking for help.



## porky (Mar 22, 2019)

Many years ago I purchased 2 Bachmann 80T Shays. One had a decoder installed at Caboose Hobbies. Digitrax I recall. I don't remember them soldering anything. My question is this; If it is Plug N Play can I swap it out for a sound decoder and just add a speaker and be off and running? I have never run the train as life intruded, but now being retired and ready to get going. If I have to solder stuff that small I will have someone else do it. I will not frustrate myself with that. I need help from someone with experience with these locos. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

In theory, yes, plug and play is just that. However, a sound decoder needs more wires, and some plug-ins are less user friendly than others. Open it up and have a look before you purchase anything. Make sure that the sound decoder you want to install has the same number of pins as the socket on the loco.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Opted out of thread. Admin please delete this..


----------



## porky (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I will be looking into it soon. My wife loves the trains and that makes it an easy sell. I am hoping the speaker install goes easy, I'll just take my time. Not sure on getting the coal load cut or putting it in the cab. The latter will look crappy I think. Thanks for the help.


----------

